# Wait for newest phone or stay with tbolt



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

So ya.. basically what the title says. i have an upgrade, so just wondering if i should stick with the thunderbolt, or wait for the next newest phone to come out, which probably is soon (maaybe buy an sgsIII if i dont feel like waiting).


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

o ya forgot to mention... I dont know if this is just a rumor, but someone told me there is like a chip or something in every phone, and some phones have one that never breaks and some have one that can break shortly after rooting or something resulting in a bricked device? It was the most bizarre thing i've ever heard, but was wondering if you guys know anything about it, cuz if its true, i dont wanna buy a phone with a bad chip thing (i know it probably sounds stupid, but i didnt say it so dont yell at me >.< lol).


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Yea the chip thing is stupid and not true IMO how would it break unless it had a built in chip breaker







and that would cost more money







lol but I would just stay with the bolt I mean its still supported right just go put a jelly bean custom ROM for it it will be like brand new. I'm still using a sgs 1 and love the shit out of it. Running paranoid droid with devil kernel









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

BBrad said:


> Yea the chip thing is stupid and not true IMO how would it break unless it had a built in chip breaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jelly bean custom rom? Where? Lol I only have ics I'd love jb









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

Alright, I got my new phone anyway lol.. mod please delete this thread

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

